# Dry shampoo- Good recs?



## Manda (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good, inexpensive dry shampoo? Do they have any at the drugstores? My friend got one from Sephora, but it is a little pricey for me. TIA!


----------



## Bellagigi (Jun 17, 2008)

I use baby powder when I am out of my normal brand. My hair is dark blonde and I have to brush and rub the heck out of it at the roots to get it to blend in without showing up. I would love to find an inexpensive brand myself. I go between Klorane and the Oscar Blandi brand.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 17, 2008)

at the drugstore they sell this stuff in a spray bottle called PSST dry shampoo, i am not posative on the price but it is in a can with a red and blue stripe.

but in all honesty i would suggest baby shampoo (or if you dont like the smell) a talc powder with a scent you like


----------



## Pipsweet (Jun 18, 2008)

I use one made by Lee Stafford (I think it's only available in the UK, so sorry about that! :S), which costs the equivalent of around 10 USD? It's pretty good considering the price, and the smell isn't so bad.


----------



## Manda (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmmm, guess I'll have to look around. Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 26, 2008)

bump !!

i was searching for home remedies, and found other than talc you can also use corn flour.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 27, 2008)

I use Oscar Blandi and I think it works pretty well although it is a tad pricey. If you only plan on using it for emergencies like I do I think its worth the price.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 27, 2008)

how good would it be if they made mini bottles of this product that you could keep in your desk drawer in the office for after work dates or emergency hair disasters? I wish they did.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 27, 2008)

that would certainly be useful. although i still prefer to wash my hair on a daily basis.

i found klorane has a dry shampoo, you can read more here


----------



## Shelley (Jul 28, 2008)

I checked Sally Beauty Supply website a month ago and notice they carry a dry shampoo. The brand is Batiste. I haven't tried it since the Sally where I live (Canada) doesn't carry it





This is the product description according to the website..

Batiste Waterless Dry Shampoo refreshes and revitalises hair in-between shampoos. A light citrus frgrance leaves hair fresh and deodorised! Simply spray on, fluff, then brush - no water required.

Ever come home after a night out and have the â€œclub smellâ€ in your hair, but no time to wash it out? Try Batiste Dry Shampoo to get the smoke smell out and be ready to go in no time! Quick and convenient to use at home or on the move. Leaves your hair feeling clean, fragrant and full of body. Also pefect for going to the gym, camping or vacation.

I hope this helped!


----------



## McRubel (Jul 28, 2008)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...poo-77052.html

Hey!!!! I was on the same search!!! Someone had recommended the Oscar Blandi dry shampoo. The travel size is $12. It is THE best thing I've ever used, and I've used quite a few. I've had it since March, use it several times a week, and I've hardly made a dent in it. HIGHLY recommend. Hope this helps!


----------



## southcitybabe (Jul 31, 2008)

I use this, its really good! i didnt have to wash my hair for days.

its cheap too. asos.com have it for 2.00gbp


----------



## rachelrxo (Sep 30, 2008)

i use baby powder - a small container of it was only 1.00 and i'm almost positive theres at least half of it left since around january. i wash my hair every 2 days. and it works alot better than the "pssst" dry shampoo i got.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 1, 2008)

I was actually looking into getting this as well.I used Ojon before and it was just ok and I bought the smaller one for $10 at Sephora


----------



## CassBH (Oct 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rachelrxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use baby powder - a small container of it was only 1.00 and i'm almost positive theres at least half of it left since around january. i wash my hair every 2 days. and it works alot better than the "pssst" dry shampoo i got. I agree! That PSSST stuff did not work at all for me! I use regular baby powder, rub it in real good and that works to take some greasiness out of my bang area. Will usually only work for one day's worth of not washing though, at least for my fine hair.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to say that the baby powder does well! I only need it in places where I see some oil,like where I part my hair.I def gives me another day between shampoos.


----------



## dsuser896 (Aug 7, 2009)

I use dry shampoo too. I've had pretty good results. I don't use it every day though, but for once in a while, it's definitely not bad.


----------



## mollydolly (Aug 7, 2009)

i have the one by big sexy hair. it's in a pretty small bottle though, so you could keep it in your desk or purse if you wanted





it makes your hair look clean, but i think it feels kinda funny afterwards. i guess it probably can't be helped.. it kinda feels like that aerosol hair color spray after you brush it out but it's still kinda in... if you get what i mean... kinda um gritty ish and like crunchy? but not icky and greasy. so i guess it works out.

but it looks good, so like if you just took a shower to get ready to go somewhere, and you put too much product in your hair so it looks greasy, you don't have to freak out and rush to take another shower and get all ready again. that's always been a big fear of mine, i never try new products when i'm not sure what they'll do and i need to be somewhere.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 10, 2009)

I just realized I'm bumping an older thread





I like Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo. Sephora sells it. Its a powder formula. You have to be careful you don't apply too much otherwise it will take longer to brush out. I prefer this over the Ojon spray formula. I only used the Ojon once and the sprayer clogged. I ran it under hot water and it still didn't work. I returned it to Sephora and exchanged it for the Oscar Blandi. Hope this helped.


----------

